# Pet Gear Octagon Pet Pen...Update Post #22



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone used this type of pen for their pups and if so how did you like it? I have a regular expen and have ordered a top for it because Noelle can climb out of it, but it's a pain to fold up and store when not in use especially since i've added the top. I'm looking for something that Noelle can't climb out of and is easy to fold and store. I'm not sure which size would be the best for 3 little fluffs the 36" or the 46". TIA Here's the link to it so you can see what i'm talking about: Pet Gear Octagon Pet Pen with Removable Top in Sage - TL41SG Also they are offering an additional 5% off until the 6th the code is LABORDAY5


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Have two and love them! I use one indoors and one outdoors - that way I don't bring any "critters" into the house. I got them to take on vacation and they did just great in it! It's kind of tough to fold up until you figure out how, but that's the only drawback. 

What I really like about it is how light and portable it is - very easy to take places.

Here's a picture of the girls in their own "room" at the cabin.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Have two and love them! I use one indoors and one outdoors - that way I don't bring any "critters" into the house. I got them to take on vacation and they did just great in it! It's kind of tough to fold up until you figure out how, but that's the only drawback.
> 
> What I really like about it is how light and portable it is - very easy to take places.
> 
> Here's a picture of the girls in their own "room" at the cabin.


 

Thanks Maggie, i remember seeing one similar just couldn't remember who had it. What size do you have for your two? I'm not sure if the 36" will be big enough for all three. Oh, i had a problem folding up those sunshades for the car and sat in my living room one day trying to figure out how to fold it so i didn't look like an idiot sitting in my car trying to figure out how to fold it. Lol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That pen is really fabulous but I have no idea which size to get!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> That pen is really fabulous but I have no idea which size to get!


 

I love the pen, i'm hoping that Maggie will respond back or someone will have an idea as to what size to get.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just be cautious if you have an escapee....these are very easy to escape (opening zippers or a few nibbles through the fabric).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> Just be cautious if you have an escapee....these are very easy to escape (opening zippers or a few nibbles through the fabric).


They also tip over really easily. I have one for Lady and it works well, but she doesn't move around much. B)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> Just be cautious if you have an escapee....these are very easy to escape (opening zippers or a few nibbles through the fabric).





Ladysmom said:


> They also tip over really easily. I have one for Lady and it works well, but she doesn't move around much. B)


 
I'm willing to take my chances if someone could help me with the size. When i get the pen i will see how the fluffs do in it before i leave them in it with noone home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got mine on Ebay. It is a medium. If you want to put all three in yours, I would get the large.

New Pink Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Play Cat L - eBay (item 360160483501 end time Sep-27-10 19:23:23 PDT)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I got mine on Ebay. It is a medium. If you want to put all three in yours, I would get the large.
> 
> New Pink Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Play Cat L - eBay (item 360160483501 end time Sep-27-10 19:23:23 PDT)


Thanks, Marj!!! :flowers:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would get the largest size available if you're planning on using it for more than 1 fluff at a time. Once you put a bed in there, maybe a bowl of water or food, etc, plus your 3 babies, there won't be much space left if you get the one that is only 3x3.

I also just noticed that the HEIGHT is different on each size. The 36" pen is only 23" high and the 48" pen is 28" high. Definitely get the largest size.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I got mine on Ebay. It is a medium. If you want to put all three in yours, I would get the large.
> 
> New Pink Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Play Cat L - eBay (item 360160483501 end time Sep-27-10 19:23:23 PDT)


 
Thank you Marj.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I would get the largest size available if you're planning on using it for more than 1 fluff at a time. Once you put a bed in there, maybe a bowl of water or food, etc, plus your 3 babies, there won't be much space left if you get the one that is only 3x3.
> 
> I also just noticed that the HEIGHT is different on each size. The 36" pen is only 23" high and the 48" pen is 28" high. Definitely get the largest size.


 
Thanks Lisa i didn't even notice that. I'll definitely order the larger size.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Debbie - I just responded to your PM - get the larger size. If you put the floor in and then bed, etc. (I even put in potty pad holder) the likelihood of it tipping is small. You do need to make sure all of the zippers are completely closed but even my two escape artists were secure in this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Debbie I have the Percision Pet xpen and the bottom just velcros in. Ava is fine in it, but a more active dog who wants "out" can easily pull up the flooring. And be careful how you zip the doors closed make sure the zipper doesn't stop on the side of the door - Ava has pulled it down and got out once! 

My friend has a pen where the floor is sewed in - that's a good feature, but it's smaller than mine - so if you get that one I'd go for the bigger size. 

Overall I LOVE it!!!!! I take it with me to outdoor concerts and it's perfect to put on the ground - she stays clean and bug free!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Debbie I have the Percision Pet xpen and the bottom just velcros in. Ava is fine in it, but a more active dog who wants "out" can easily pull up the flooring. And be careful how you zip the doors closed make sure the zipper doesn't stop on the side of the door - Ava has pulled it down and got out once!
> 
> My friend has a pen where the floor is sewed in - that's a good feature, but it's smaller than mine - so if you get that one I'd go for the bigger size.
> 
> Overall I LOVE it!!!!! I take it with me to outdoor concerts and it's perfect to put on the ground - she stays clean and bug free!!!


The one I got on Ebay has a sewn in floor. The zippers are also heavy duty and very taut when zipped so I don't see how they could become unzipped. 

Mine is very sturdy. My grandchildren have even played in it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Debbie I have the Percision Pet xpen and the bottom just velcros in. Ava is fine in it, but a more active dog who wants "out" can easily pull up the flooring. And be careful how you zip the doors closed make sure the zipper doesn't stop on the side of the door - Ava has pulled it down and got out once!
> 
> My friend has a pen where the floor is sewed in - that's a good feature, but it's smaller than mine - so if you get that one I'd go for the bigger size.
> 
> Overall I LOVE it!!!!! I take it with me to outdoor concerts and it's perfect to put on the ground - she stays clean and bug free!!!


 
Thank you everyone, i ordered the bigger size. On the Pet Gear pen the floor is sewn in so that's a big plus. I got the pen for under $75 at CSN, i had $15 in reward money, from previous purchases and also got free shipping. :chili: Can't beat that!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Large Burgundy Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Cat - eBay (item 250438185117 end time Sep-27-10 19:38:43 PDT)


I have the large in maroon,it's just a little bigger,about 7 inches wider than the auction stated it ended up being 59 inches wide,not sure if they sent the wrong size....but I have 4 malts and a cocker. I put a couple of binkies or a big round pillow bed in it,toys and bowls,plenty of room...I use it for doing shows and in hotel rooms. I use a large safety pin to pin the zipper to the end of the pen fabric,so they can't get the zipper started and they're fine. My pen came w/ 4 stakes so it won't tip over. I use it outside when I'm out gardening,so they're supervised. They love it... I got mine on Ebay too. Nice thing is they fold up into a flat carrying case that zipped w/ a handle for easy carrying and storage.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jmm said:


> Just be cautious if you have an escapee....these are very easy to escape (opening zippers or a few nibbles through the fabric).


 
Sigh...guess that leaves Paris out! :w00t:
I have nylon play tents for my two and she loves to make a game of
"beating up the tent"!
Perhaps she will mellow with age  But if not that is okay.
These pens look nice for those that it works for.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The best way to fold them up is quite simple if you have someone explain how. A woman at a dog show showed me and I will try to explain.

Take the empty pen and put it up on end, then karate chop the top blade, this will make 2 cubes, then karate chop each end blade in, and it will look like a book with pages splayed, just lay flat, pull out the floor and you are ready to slide it into its tote bag.

I have 2 a tall large one that has the rmovable floor--------- this is NOT dog proof, my escapees, Emma as the leader, escaped in the hotel room at Nationals and toilet papered the room!

I would recommend the ones with the integral floor- We use one for a peepee palace ( for the wee wee pads)

My little girls ( Twinkle , Mimi and Jilli ) are fine in it, they don't even try to escape........


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> The best way to fold them up is quite simple if you have someone explain how. A woman at a dog show showed me and I will try to explain.
> 
> Take the empty pen and put it up on end, then karate chop the top blade, this will make 2 cubes, then karate chop each end blade in, and it will look like a book with pages splayed, just lay flat, pull out the floor and you are ready to slide it into its tote bag.
> 
> ...


A peepee palace! :w00t: What a neat idea!
I guess that would make it a "peepee teepee!" :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just received the pen today and so far the fluffs like it. It's a really nice size and the quality is excellent and the floor is sewn in.  I have the door rolled up and the fluffs keep running in and out of it and rubbing all over it. I think it's going to be the perfect pen for them when we aren't home. I think i'm going to order another one for outdoor events. I just have to practice folding it up.:blink:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I just received the pen today and so far the fluffs like it. It's a really nice size and the quality is excellent and the floor is sewn in.  I have the door rolled up and the fluffs keep running in and out of it and rubbing all over it. I think it's going to be the perfect pen for them when we aren't home. I think i'm going to order another one for outdoor events. I just have to practice folding it up.:blink:


I'm glad you like it!...and even better that THEY like it! :chili: One for outdoors is a great idea, for keeping them cool and out of the sun. I think Tammy got one for her pups when she went to the beach and loved it (or was it someone else?). Anyway, good purchase!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

EmmasMommy said:


> The best way to fold them up is quite simple if you have someone explain how. A woman at a dog show showed me and I will try to explain.
> 
> Take the empty pen and put it up on end, then karate chop the top blade, this will make 2 cubes, then karate chop each end blade in, and it will look like a book with pages splayed, just lay flat, pull out the floor and you are ready to slide it into its tote bag.
> 
> ...


That's a great explanation! I have a terrible time folding it up!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the large and it's a great size for both of the girls. Tilly, however can move it around if she tries. Lacie would never think of trying to move it. I too, got mine, to use when travelling.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got the largest one, so all 5 of my fluffs can play in it outside and at hotels. It has stakes to to keep it from tipping over. It takes a little practice but folding it is pretty easy,and yes the karate chop it what I use to start folding it.
I love the carry case that comes w/ it,fold it up ,put it in and it has handles...


----------



## Mandys-Mom (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello All,
I have followed your posts and responses regarding the *Pet Gear Octagon Pet Pen *and have found them very informative.. 
I would like to get one for my Maltese Mandy. She is 9 years old and just moderately active. I plan to take the pen with us when we camp as well as when I travel to my sisters; so it will get both indoor and outdoor use. Also I will put her in it on the front porch in the summer so she can get fresh air while mommy does chores near by..

I am however not sure if I should get the small or the medium pen or if I should even consider a totally different type of pen for her...

Any suggestions group ? 
Thanks A Million


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I go tthe Xlarge,but I have 5 fluffs. With 5 fluffs it's harder to tip over. I also put a chair next to it or put it near a desk at the hotel or a suit case next to it. Also use a heavy duty safelty pin to keep them from starting the zippers down... Dont' forget to vote tonight...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one and love it But once I opened it the first time it took me a couple of days to figure out how to close it


----------

